# 49 GB War Verzeichnis



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Hat zufällig jemand das gleiche problem wie ich das der Warhammer Ordner mittlerweile 49 Gb beträgt?

Allein die Datei data.myp beträgt stolze 38,3 GB

Wann soll ich mir denn mit meinem DSL Light so eine masse an Daten runtergeladen haben oO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht weis jemand Hilfe


Löschen und neu Downloaden wollte ich vermeiden da durch DSL Light das ganze Tage dauert

Mfg
Soli


----------



## Sniefy (16. Oktober 2008)

mhh meine data.myp hat grad mal 2,5gb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neuinstallieren macht auch kein spass, vll ne system wiederherstellung oder vll wirds nur falsch agezeigt?


----------



## kos24 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja noch garnichts. Hab meine eben überprüft ist 82 GB groß. Gestern muss es noch normal gewesen sein, da mein Vista mich heute darauf hinwgewiesen hat dass nur noch 700 kb auf der Platte mit WAR frei ist.


----------



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

Genau. Mein Vista hat auch gemeckert weil so wenig platz frei ist


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2008)

gewagte these: es hat mit vista zu tun...


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist die Data.myp, keine ahnung wieso aber sie wächst und wächst, bei mir sind das im moment 49 GB.


----------



## AcidBúrn (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab xp mein warhammer hat 12 gb


----------



## Soilent (16. Oktober 2008)

Seltsam, meine ist "nur" 15,4 GB groß. Und ich habe Vista. Werde das aber mal beobachten.


----------



## Havamal (16. Oktober 2008)

Lol  euer PC wird sterben an Warhammer Krebs!Vergesst euer Mutanten Vista und nehmt XP


----------



## FJKO (16. Oktober 2008)

nix hat mit vista zu tuhen ich habe auch vista und meins ist nur fast 12 gb groß


----------



## Raqill (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein Client noch aus der Beta den ich jetzt noch benutzt ist grad mal 9,85 Gb groß.


----------



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab nun von einem Gildenkollegen gehört das seine data.myp 52MB !   nur groß ist


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ichh ab nur 11GB 

wie kommt ihr auf fas 90 GB????#


----------



## Phanix (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch xp bei mir sinds aber nur 9.66 GB insgesamt.


----------



## .Ben. (16. Oktober 2008)

hab auch vista (Ultimate 64 Bit) und komm auf 10,9 GB (ganzer WAR ordner)


----------



## alu9card (16. Oktober 2008)

hab xp und bei mir isses 9,5GB gross :S 

na ja doch schnurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alu9card (16. Oktober 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## fortuneNext (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein Start von WAR werden ja immer ein paar KB (23 oder so) gepatcht... vllt wächst die Datei deshalb ständig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vielleicht muss man deshalb auch EULA jedes mal bestätigen, weils jedes mal als Patch zählt?

NUR EINE THESE!


----------



## TheOtherGuy (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch Vista: 10,1 GB.


----------



## Airness (16. Oktober 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr auf fas 90 GB????#


Grade das versuchen sie ja herrauszufinden...........


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Vorallem da die Datei normalerweise nur 50 MB groß ist, wie ich gerade nach Reperaturinstallation festgestellt habe. Ich fürchte da hat irgendjemand bei der Programmierung geschlampt, ich spiel jetzt mal wieder die nächste Stunde und guck mir dann die Datei an.


----------



## Vampiry (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista 64  und die Data.myp ist rund 3,2 GB groß - Das gesamte WAR Verzeichnis mit x-Screenshot hat gut 12 GB.

Der Client ist aus der Beta.


----------



## Skathloc (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista 64 und 25,1GB der Ordner.
Data.myp ist bei mir 14,6GB groß^^

Client ist auch der aus der Beta.


----------



## Kazega (16. Oktober 2008)

Vermutlich sind die Restlichen 80Gb Pornos, die nur falsch verzeichnet wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe Vista und der gesamte War Ordner ist gerade mal 10gb groß die data.myp so ca 60mb...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Oktober 2008)

hab da auch mal ne these... gebt war.exe und warpatch.exe mal alle rechte in der firewall. hab schon oft erlebt, dass irgendwas nicht funktioniert hat, weil kaspersky nicht gemeckert hat, sondern einfach den vorgang blockte xD


----------



## SireS (16. Oktober 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Seltsam, meine ist "nur" 15,4 GB groß. Und ich habe Vista. Werde das aber mal beobachten.



Mein Warhammer-Verzeichnis ist 11.3GB gross, verwende Vista 32

LG


----------



## the Dragonfist (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hab insgesamt  ca. 22 gb und win xp


----------



## everblue (16. Oktober 2008)

Einfach mal die logs löschen (gibt auch nen addon, was das übernimm).

Warhammer speichert alle Chat bzw. Combatausgaben/Eingaben in log Dateien ab und zwar pro char und die werden auch nicht automatisch gelöscht, diese kann man ohne bedenken löschen.

Zu finden:


War Ordner->logs->communication->Servername->char

dateien: chat.log, combat.log, usw.


----------



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Einfach mal die logs löschen (gibt auch nen addon, was das übernimm).
> 
> Warhammer speichert alle Chat bzw. Combatausgaben/Eingaben in log Dateien ab und zwar pro char und die werden auch nicht automatisch gelöscht, diese kann man ohne bedenken löschen.
> 
> ...




Hast du einen einzigen Post hier gelesen? =)

Es geht hier nicht um die Logs


----------



## DeAm0n24 (16. Oktober 2008)

XP und die Data.myp is 47 mb groß


----------



## everblue (16. Oktober 2008)

Solidar schrieb:


> Hast du einen einzigen Post hier gelesen? =)
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um die Logs




Jo gelesen,  Du ?

TE hat das Problem, dass sein War Verzeichnis so großen Speicherbedarf braucht.

Um das etws zu reduzieren, kann man die logs löschen, die waren bei mir teilweise ca. 1Gb groß.

Und wenn er seine riesen data datei nicht löschen will, muss er sich anders platz schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (16. Oktober 2008)

XP, Ordnergröße 9,88 GB, Data.myp 50,6 MB.

Da stimmt wohl was nicht bei Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junike (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista x32

Ordnergröße: 11,8 GB
Data.myp: 65,2 MB

Welche anderen Informationen könnten nützlich sein, um herauszufinden, woran es liegt?


----------



## rydal (16. Oktober 2008)

vista = kacke !

xp drauf fertig !


----------



## Skathloc (16. Oktober 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> vista = kacke !
> 
> xp drauf fertig !



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ...!!


Das muss irgendein Programmierfehler sein. Dragonfist hat ja auch unter XP einen zu großen Ordner


----------



## FJKO (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das schon lese -.-^^

es hat defenitiv nix mit vista am hut

wie se immer auf vista rumhacken müssen -.-


achja mein warhammer ordner wurde von denn cd`s aus der CE installiert ( 12 gb)


----------



## Realtec (16. Oktober 2008)

hm bei mir ists 12,9 groß
n witz im gegensatz zu eq2 -> 54 gb O_O

besitze ebenfalls xp


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2008)

hmm bei mir ist der Warhammer Ordner 134 GB gross... oO


----------



## Renegade123 (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist's 11GB groß und die data.myp ist 50MB,.. unter XP. Ist vll etwas mit'm Router/Firewall?

Gruß


----------



## Tanarius (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein komplettes WAR verzeichnis ist 12gb groß größte datei die art.myp mit 3gb die data.myp ist bei mir 52 mb groß verwende auch vista


----------



## Gartarus (16. Oktober 2008)

Rund 12 GB also an Vista liegst da glaub ich net xP


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

FJKO schrieb:


> wie se immer auf vista rumhacken müssen -.-


Tja warum nur warum nur?...
Vista ist einfach rotze und unfertig wurde es rausgebracht, ist auch kein Wunder das MS schon am nächsten Teil arbeitet und dieser schon 2010 veröffentlich werden soll


----------



## kekei (16. Oktober 2008)

insgesammt 11,7gb und 51mb data.myp


----------



## Havamal (16. Oktober 2008)

Haha


----------



## zixxel (16. Oktober 2008)

vista 10 GB


----------



## Lyx (16. Oktober 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> vista = kacke !
> 
> xp drauf fertig !



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ...

Ich nutze Vista 64bit.
Bei mir ist die Datei nur knapp *50 MB klein*.
Hat also nichts mit Vista zu tun sondern es liegt am Beta Client, was ich eher tippen würde.

Habe meinen Beta Client nämlich gegen die offizielle Spieleversion getauscht und nicht annähernd die Probleme die hier immmer wieder mit dem Beta Client in Verbindung gezogen werden.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (16. Oktober 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm bei mir ist der Warhammer Ordner 134 GB gross... oO



Klingt nach Schwanzvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,8 GB und und die data.myp 66,1 MB und ich habe Vista. Ihr wollt doch hier nur angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecko93 (16. Oktober 2008)

..mal ne ganze gewagte These...
könnte es sein das WAR Speicherplat für zukünfitige patches reserviert?
(...ich kenn mich mit sowas net aus..nur so ne idee)


----------



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Jo gelesen,  Du ?
> 
> TE hat das Problem, dass sein War Verzeichnis so großen Speicherbedarf braucht.
> 
> ...



Wenn du einen Post gelesen hättest wüßtest du das ich der TE bin =P


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> ..mal ne ganze gewagte These...
> könnte es sein das WAR Speicherplat für zukünfitige patches reserviert?
> (...ich kenn mich mit sowas net aus..nur so ne idee)


Glaub mir, mit 60-140 GB Festplattenplatz könnte ich sicherlich von Altdorf in die unvermeidliche Stadt laufen ohne Ladebildschirm in Realentfernung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder nach Chatay, den ehrlich, was machst du mit ca 50GB Contetnd wenn das Spiel normal nur 10GB groß ist.

Guck dir Vanguard von der Göße und dem Umfang her an, das hat ca 22-25GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl es wirlich geil wäre, nur brauch ich dann ne neue Festplatte.

Und Vista ist kein Dreck es ist nur schlecht programmiert, wenn man sich den Ressourcenaufwand ansieht was es als mindestvorrausetzung braucht, den selben effekt schafft Linux mit XP vorrausetzungen und ist fast noch sicherer.

@everblue, bei mir waren die logs klein, maximal 1 MB oder auch 10, dafür war die Data.myp 47 GB groß, das liegt warscheinlich nicht im Sinne des erfinders


----------



## Solidar (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja da viele gesagt haben das die Datei so ungefähr 50MB groß sein sollte hab ich sie mal gelöscht und neu runtergeladen. war auch nach knapp 30 Minuten fertig =)
Nun ist sie wieder 47,1MB groß

Das Problem löst es leider nicht da ich denke das die Datei in 2 Wochen wieder so groß ist.

GM hab ich keinen erreicht.
Wobei hoffentlich antwortet mir einer da es ja keine vorgegebene Mail gibt für ein Vorfall außerhalb des Games.

Was mich interessieren würde. Wenn man War auf einer leeren 1TB Platte installiert. wird dann das War Verzeichnis dann 1000 GB groß? oO


----------



## Gihmp (16. Oktober 2008)

hab auch vista udn meine data.myb is 50 MB groß ^^


----------



## Intensity (16. Oktober 2008)

.Ben. schrieb:


> hab auch vista (Ultimate 64 Bit) und komm auf 10,9 GB (ganzer WAR ordner)



ebenfalls.


----------



## Theralk (16. Oktober 2008)

WAR speichert unmengen an Daten (Chatlogs, Kampflogs, usw.) es gibt nen Addon, das dies unterbindet.



wenn speicher voll is, schmeißt dich War auf den desktop zurück.


Hier der Link zum Addon http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...log-me-bro.aspx


kann sein, das es noch updatet werden muss, wegen dem patch heute.


----------



## Theralk (16. Oktober 2008)

WAR speichert unmengen an Daten (Chatlogs, Kampflogs, usw.) es gibt nen Addon, das dies unterbindet.



wenn speicher voll is, schmeißt dich War auf den desktop zurück.


Hier der Link zum Addon http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...log-me-bro.aspx


kann sein, das es noch updatet werden muss, wegen dem patch heute.


----------



## Theralk (16. Oktober 2008)

sry, für doppelpost


----------



## DefenderX (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir data.myp: 49,4 MB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Windows XP Home *ggg*


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja warum nur warum nur?...
> Vista ist einfach rotze und unfertig wurde es rausgebracht, ist auch kein Wunder das MS schon am nächsten Teil arbeitet und dieser schon 2010 veröffentlich werden soll



Ach bitte...werd erstmal mit der Schule fertig, und wenn du dann einen Beruf hast und dich mit sowas auskennst und nicht nur dein nichtvorhandenes halbwissen von dir gibst, dann können wir uns über Betriebssysteme weiter unterhalten.

Und wenn du jetzt damit kommst daß du schon aus der Schule bist, dann geh besser nochmal hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Dragonfist (16. Oktober 2008)

ich werde mal den beta client runterhauen, und die cd ins laufwerk packen und neu instalieren. 

vielleicht liegt es wirklich am beta client.


----------



## kos24 (16. Oktober 2008)

Leute es interresiert keinen wie groß welche Datei bei wem ist ob 49 MB oder 1GB oder 100 GB.
Wir brauchen eien Lösung warum Sie so groß ist.
Es muss doch eine Lösung dafür geben.
Hab meine nun gelöscht und lasse alle Dateien überprüfen. Mal schauen ob es klappt


----------



## Telkano (16. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ist die datei nur 3 mb groß Oo
und der war ordner 11,7 gb


----------



## killercoree (16. Oktober 2008)

meine is auch ganze 52 mb groß xD


----------



## mettman1 (16. Oktober 2008)

meine ebenfalls 62 mb.
sehr merkwürdig das ganze


----------



## kos24 (16. Oktober 2008)

So hat geklappt,

Datei 80 Gb große Datei gelöscht udn wurde neu geladen. Sind frisch 48 MB.
Habe auch nun das Gefühl im Spiel, dass er nicht mehr soviel von Festplatte rödelt atm.


----------



## Spyflander (16. Oktober 2008)

hab vista ultimate 64 bit

data.myp   = 53 mb
war ordner = 11,7 gb

lol das is mal nen prob... das muss ein anzeige fehler sein... wo sollen denn beitteschön so viel gb herkommen zumal der eine herr dessen namen ich nicht mehr weis dsl light hat =)


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (16. Oktober 2008)

Was ich am interessantesten an der Sache finde ist, dass jeder eine unterschiedlich grosse Datei hat. Freu mich auf die erklährungen vpn Goa/ Mythic


----------



## Morphblader (16. Oktober 2008)

jep:

ich wiß zar auch noch nicht warum, aber die momentane Lösung::

einfach die besagte datei löschen, und die ganze datei-überprüfung beim Login aktivieren.. dann geht´s..


----------



## Rocketdog (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei AoC wurden die Shader für bestimmte Einstellungen vorberechnet, für alle anderen Grafikeinstellungen wurden sie dann "live" berechnet und gespeichert. Das machte sich dann in extremen Rucklern bemerkbar. Die Shader wurden in einer einzigen Datei gespeichert. Je nachdem, wie oft und welche Einstellungen man änderte, desto größer wurde diese Datei, da ja alle Shader für die bereits benutzten Einstellungen vorhanden blieben.

Ich denke mal, dass Warhammer eine ähnliche Technik benutzt. Wer Zeit und/oder Langeweile hat, kann die Theorie ja mal überprüfen: die Datei löschen, Warhammer starten, die verschiedenen Standardeinstellungen testen und dann selbst an den Einstellungen basteln und immer wieder anwenden. Natürlich zwischendrin mal die Größe der Datei beobachten.

Auf jeden Fall hat das nix mit Vista oder XP zu tun oder unterschiedlichen Patches der Clients.


----------



## Stuermer (16. Oktober 2008)

mmm 75gb und spiel kaum das game
beta client und vista hom prem.


----------



## Adronyth (16. Oktober 2008)

hab windows xp home mit sp3 und hatte heute auch auf einmal das problem das der war ordner überdimensioniert war und meine festplatte nur noch 1.7 mb frei hatte


----------



## Moonstrider (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista 32bit:
data.myp ca 53Mb
Interessanterweise mein Interface.myp 118Mb

War-Ordner knappe 12GB


----------



## Crom1 (16. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista 64 bit

und Warhammer ist auf einer eigenen Patiton Installiert (über CD) und verbraucht

11,7 GB (12.656.925.744 Bytes)

data.myp: 49,4 MB (51.819.145 Bytes)

Mindestanforderung was hinten an der Spielepakung steht sind
15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher


aber 138 GB sind noch frei falls das Spiel sich durchfrisst und sich was änder ^^
bestimmt findet sich bald eine lösung und ein grund für


----------



## Krischi1987 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze muss am betriebssystem liegen. Bei XP sind die im Schnitt zwischen 4 und 12 GB groß. Bei Vista wächst das teil immer weiter. Hab alle meine Kumpels gefragt bei jedem der Vista hat wächst das teil immer weiter.


----------



## Krischi1987 (16. Oktober 2008)

sorry war jetzt der ganze war ordner mit gemeint.


----------



## Khazrok (16. Oktober 2008)

ab Vista Ultimate 32bit und mein WAR-Ordner ist gerade mal 9,58 GB.
Vlt liegt an irgendwelchen Videos die du da mit drin hast?


----------



## seb74 (16. Oktober 2008)

Betaclient / XP-Pro

data.myp = 47,8 MB
gesamter Ordner mit Addons und Screenshot = 10,2 GB

speiel seit 3 Tagen vor Release und hab zwischenzeitlich alles auf ner neuen alten Festplatte installiert.



kos24 schrieb:


> Leute es interresiert keinen wie groß welche Datei bei wem ist ob 49 MB oder 1GB oder 100 GB.
> Wir brauchen eien Lösung warum Sie so groß ist.
> Es muss doch eine Lösung dafür geben.
> Hab meine nun gelöscht und lasse alle Dateien überprüfen. Mal schauen ob es klappt



Naja irgendwie sollte es schon interessieren warum zb eine spezielle Datei immer wächst, und da spielt die Größe natürlich eine Rolle.

Hier mein Vorschlag: Installiert euch NET Framework, zieht euch folgendes Programm: http://code.google.com/p/easymyp/

Das ist ein Programm zum entpacken der *.myp Dateien bzw kann man sich die Anzeigen lassen inklusive Größe. Wäre ja mal interessant, welche Datei in der data.myp so viel Ärger macht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt eben doch auf die Größe an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Data.Myp wiegt momentan 144mb, der gesamte Ordner liegt bei 9,63GB.

Ich benutze keinerlei Plugins oder Interface-Addons oder sonstige virtuellen Stützräder.


----------



## Dixtreus (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich benutz eigendlich alles was für meinen char an addons nützlich ist und mein ganzer ordner ist nur 10gb groß.


----------



## Thule1291 (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista ist leider nicht gleich Vista. Wäre noch interessant ob Home,Ultimate...blabla  und ob 32Bit oder die 64bit.

Macht Vista nicht so bekloppte Dateiversionen die man bei Bedarf wiederherstellen kann? Würde den Quatsch mal ausschalten.


----------



## Bibl88k (16. Oktober 2008)

Vista Home Premium 32-Bit
Die Datei is bei mir auch 55mb groß und der gesamte Ordner knapp 11,7gb.
Keine Addons oder Sonstiges installiert.


----------



## Svenamatic (16. Oktober 2008)

LOL diese unterschiede,
mein War Verzeichniss ist 10,9GB und die data.myp ist 621MB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: können ja nen Wettbewerb machen wer die kleinste WAR installation hinbekommt :-D


----------



## Denis90 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe XP und auch gerade mal nachgeguckt.
Mein War Ordner : 35,9 GB
Meine data.myp : 25,7 GB

Was gehtn da ab xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2008)

In Zukunft wird 414 für diesen neuen Bug stehen, der dafür sorgt, dass der WAR-Ordner auf bis zu 414GB anschwillt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NakedSnake321 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.... bei Guild Wars, wars auch so, dass die GW.dat bei manchen ziemlich gross geworden is und bei andern schön klein blieb.
Ich denk das liegt an den persönlichen einstellen, hardware usw. (bei GW wars jedefalls so^^)

btw. data.myp 47,9MB


----------



## Ryoku (16. Oktober 2008)

*System*
Vista 32 Bit

*Problem*
156 GB Datei

*Lösung*
1. data.myp Datei löschen 
2. Patcher Starten und im Login Fenster UNTEN "Alle Dateien überprüfen" anklicken
3. 50 MB Datei runterladen
4. zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2008)

NakedSnake321 schrieb:


> Hmm.... bei Guild Wars, wars auch so, dass die GW.dat bei manchen ziemlich gross geworden is und bei andern schön klein blieb.
> Ich denk das liegt an den persönlichen einstellen, hardware usw. (bei GW wars jedefalls so^^)
> 
> btw. data.myp 47,9MB



Nein, bei GW ist es anders - GW läuft praktisch komplett über live-stream. Das Spiel saugt sich alles, was es braucht direkt beim Zocken und lässt die entsprechenden Dateien dann gleich auf der Festplatte, nämlich in der GW.dat
WAR auf der anderen Seite, hat ne ganz normale Installation und sollte definitiv NICHT wie ein Tumor wachsen, es sei denn, es nutzt außerdem noch Streaming-Technologie, aber das bezweifle ich.


----------



## NakedSnake321 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Nein, bei GW ist es anders - GW läuft praktisch komplett über live-stream. Das Spiel saugt sich alles, was es braucht direkt beim Zocken und lässt die entsprechenden Dateien dann gleich auf der Festplatte, nämlich in der GW.dat
> WAR auf der anderen Seite, hat ne ganz normale Installation und sollte definitiv NICHT wie ein Tumor wachsen, es sei denn, es nutzt außerdem noch Streaming-Technologie, aber das bezweifle ich.



Ne wenn man GW mit dem kommandozeilenbefehl "-image" startet, wird das komplette spiel runtergeladen. Und auch so gibts unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Spielern.


----------



## Evíga (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Vista, meine data.myp beträgt 50 MB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ryoku schrieb:


> *System*
> Vista 32 Bit
> 
> *Problem*
> ...


Das habe ich vorgestern gemacht. Dann hatte ich eine herrlich kleine Datei. Jetzt(2 Tage später) bin ich schon wieder bei 10GB mehr

[Hatte ursprünglich 180GB]
Irgendwas geht da schief. Entweder legt der riesige Logs im Spiel an mit AutoScreens etc, oder es ist ein Bug. ODer er speichert alle empfangenen Daten bem zocken. Soielerpoitisonen etc... Alles sinnlos, aber dass ist bestimmt nciht normal xD

btw: Ich auch Vista^^


----------



## Night187 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab Win Vista 32bit und die datei is "nur" 47,1 MB groß... keine ahnung woran es bei dir liegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragonDNS (17. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich hab als Betriebsystem Windows Server 2008 Enterprise (was gar nicht mal schlecht ist als Workstation, hat weniger Speicherplatzverbrauch als Vista und ist auch noch hochstabil und das mit DX10 usw. btw. Schullizensen sind klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die Data.myp ist bei mir 5 GB groß und da man die nicht irgendwie öffnen kann rum reinzugucken hab ich mir gedacht, jagst se mal durch WinRAR und guckst wie hoch die Kompessionsrate ist und siehe da: stolze 94% Kompresionsrate. Da müssen anscheinend jede Menge sich ständig wiederholende Zahlen/Buchstaben-Folgen kommen was schwer nach Logs stinkt. Ich werd das ganze auch mal unter näherer Beobachtung lassen und gucken wie groß der Tumor auf der Platte wird >.<

mfg
DragonDNS


----------



## Asdimedai (17. Oktober 2008)

Hatte voll Panik den Ordner kontrolliert, also die "data.myp" ist bei mir nur 175 mb und der gesamte Ordner nur 9,9 gb gross.
Vielleicht liegt das an der unterschiedlichen Installation. Mir ist beim Freund aufgefallen das er ein Intro beim starten der Spiels sieht, ich nicht.
Ich hatte betaclient installiert, er von CD aus.... Vielleicht sind das die Videodateien... nur so eine Vermutung.


----------



## Bibl88k (17. Oktober 2008)

>Habe das Video am Anfang, tortzdem is die data.myp nur 50mb groß^^


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein komplettes WAR Verzeichnis ist 12 GB groß!


----------



## seb74 (17. Oktober 2008)

DragonDNS schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hab als Betriebsystem Windows Server 2008 Enterprise (was gar nicht mal schlecht ist als Workstation, hat weniger Speicherplatzverbrauch als Vista und ist auch noch hochstabil und das mit DX10 usw. btw. Schullizensen sind klasse
> 
> ...



Ich quote mich ja nur ungern selber, aber ich habe einige posts vorher schon ein Programm empfohlen, womit du genau diese Dateien öffnen kannst. Guckst du hier http://code.google.com/p/easymyp/


----------



## Goldmond (17. Oktober 2008)

data.myp: *50,6 Mb*

War-Ordner: *11,9 Gb*, incl etlicher screenies

CD-Installation (CE-Version)

OS: vista home premium


----------



## Roennie (17. Oktober 2008)

win xp, data.myp ist 191GB groß Oo mal löschen und gucken was passiert... und ich idiot feg erstmal meine platte leer weil ich dachte das läge an meiner unachtsamkeit -.-


----------



## Sadukar (17. Oktober 2008)

Es hat nichts mit Vista oder XP zu tun !!!

Mein System:

WinXP Pro Sp3

Beta Client 

Verzeichnis: 73,2 GB

Data.myp: 65,7 GB

An den Logs der communication liegt es also auch nicht.
Da wird wohl was anders gespeichert so wie DragonDNS es gesagt hat.


----------



## Malt (17. Oktober 2008)

Windows Vista 64bit

DVD-Version

Verzeichnis ca.12 Gb

data.myp 50 Mb

denke es liegt an was anderem als Vista ....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2008)

50 *K*B???? Das'n Tippfehler, oder?


----------



## Malt (17. Oktober 2008)

*mea culpa - editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocitu (17. Oktober 2008)

System
XP 32 Bit

Problem
75 GB Datei Data.myp

Lösung
1. data.myp Datei löschen 
2. Patcher Starten und im Login Fenster UNTEN "Alle Dateien überprüfen" anklicken
3. 47 MB Datei runterladen
4. spielen

Interessant wäre ob nur diejenigen mit CTD und BTDs die großen data.myps haben


----------



## Mordrach (17. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja warum nur warum nur?...
> Vista ist einfach rotze und unfertig wurde es rausgebracht, ist auch kein Wunder das MS schon am nächsten Teil arbeitet und dieser schon 2010 veröffentlich werden soll



Unter Vista 64 laufen die meisten Spiele bei mir mindestens genauso flüssig wie unter XP, einige mittlerweile sogar schon besser. Vor allem wenn viel nachgeladen wird ist Vista 64 deutlich schneller als XP.

Das mag allerdings nur bei aktuelleren System ab 4GB aufwärts zutreffen, da Vista mehr RAM verballert als XP.


----------



## Droux (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mal ne blöde frage, wächst die datei auch NACH patch 1.02 weiter an ?


----------



## spekedaja (17. Oktober 2008)

hab auch fast 95 gb


----------



## Liyoa (17. Oktober 2008)

Habe Vista 64 Bit

Warhammer  10,4 GB
data.myp      48,2 MB

habe den Betaclient


----------



## Miamoto (17. Oktober 2008)

myp ist ein komprimiertes Format. Ich vermute mal, dass die Datei beim Patchen entpackt wird, verändert wird und erneut gepackt wird. Eine Programmart die in so ein Vorgang reinpfuschen kann sind z.B. Virenscanner. Schonmal in die Richtung geprüft. Welche Virenscanner benutzen die, bei denen die Datei gewachsen ist.


----------



## Gimliun (17. Oktober 2008)

also ich komm mit vista nur auf 11,9 GB! Wie habt ihr das hinbekommen?oO

MfG

Gimliun


----------



## DarkPhoenX (17. Oktober 2008)

Ganz Wage These:

In der Datei könnten Daten über Spieler, Gegenstände, NPCs und was nicht sonst noch liegen. Hat den vorteil, dass sie nicht jedesmal wieder vom Server geladen werden müssen (nennt sich Zwischenspeicher oder - wie z. B. bei WoW - auch Cache).

Das erklärt zum einen hohe Kompressionsraten (Da sehr viele Sachen einfach mehrfach vorkommen - mehrere Spieler haben die gleiche Waffe) und die extreme "Wucherung".

Das heisst, gewollt könnte die Datei dann wachsen, wenn man auf mehreren Servern mit sehr vielen Spielern in Kontakt kommt. Allerdings sind fast 90GB da auch übertrieben. Vermutlich also ein Bug, der die Daten, die eigentlich geändert werden müssten, stumpf hinten anhängt. 

Wenn es sich tatsächlich nur um den Spiel-internen Cache handelt, sollte man allerdings auch keine Probleme mit einem Frischen Cache (über die Dateiüberprüfung) haben.


----------



## spekedaja (17. Oktober 2008)

Nocitu schrieb:


> System
> XP 32 Bit
> 
> Problem
> ...



danke jetzt hab ich ist es normal groß


----------



## seb74 (17. Oktober 2008)

DarkPhoenX schrieb:


> Ganz Wage These:
> 
> In der Datei könnten Daten über Spieler, Gegenstände, NPCs und was nicht sonst noch liegen. Hat den vorteil, dass sie nicht jedesmal wieder vom Server geladen werden müssen (nennt sich Zwischenspeicher oder - wie z. B. bei WoW - auch Cache).
> 
> ...


Aber dieses Problem hat ja nun mal nicht jeder. Ich zB habe es nicht genauso wie einige andere hier oder vom warhammeralliance Forum. Hatt denn mittlerweile einer von euch mal die data.myp sich mit dem oben geposteten Program angeschaut? Also einer , der so ne Riesendatei hat? In erster Hinsicht ist das nur ein Viewer, also etwas, das euch den Inhalt anzeigt. Ihr verändert dadurch die Datei nicht. Eigentlich wurde das Programm dazu geschrieben, dass man zB Itemcodes, API Befehlen etc für Addons auf die Spur zu kommt.


----------



## Droux (17. Oktober 2008)

Droux schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne blöde frage, wächst die datei auch NACH patch 1.02 weiter an ?


----------



## soefsn (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe auch Vista und bei mir ist alles normal. Bei mir wird die genannte Datei auch ganz sicher nicht grösser da der Speicherplatz ziemlich konstant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Amarant (17. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja warum nur warum nur?...
> Vista ist einfach rotze und unfertig wurde es rausgebracht, ist auch kein Wunder das MS schon am nächsten Teil arbeitet und dieser schon 2010 veröffentlich werden soll



Da haste ja tolle Infos:-)

Also mein Vista ist nicht unfertig, zumindest ist es fertiger als jedes XP vorher war. Bis jetzt hat noch kein einziges game irgendein Problem gemacht, was man von XP früher nicht sagen kann. Vor allem ist es 10 mal sicherer al xp je sein wird, von dem her, was laberst Du eigentlich? Wurde unfertig releast? XP wurde das nicht oder wie lol. 

Egal, ich bin zufrieden mit Vista. Seit einem Jahr keinen Komplett-Absturz gehabt seitdem.

Ach ja... Windows 7 kommt 2009.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch Vista und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Games. Mein WAR Ordner ist 11,7GB groß, also kein Plan was ihr so treibt ^^


----------



## murat007 (17. Oktober 2008)

So, ich hatte ja schon gehofft, dass dieser Fehler diese CTD's und Abstürze alle 10-20 Min verursacht und sich damit endlich beheben lässt.. selbst wenn man die Dateien jeden Tag löscht .. aber siehe da, meine data.myp ist nur 51,2 MB.
Vermutlich wirds daran also auch nicht liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe schon eine 2te Windowsinstallation erstellt um endlich zocken zu können aber auch nur CTD's ... dort ist die data.myp 48 MB

Beides Win XP 32Bit

Naja werds trotzdem mal versuchen die neu saugen zu lassen ..

Hats denn bei jemand schon geholfen ?


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Ein Hoch auf Vista. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calvato (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Tip: Machts wie ich und schmeisst WAR von der Festplatte. Wer ein derartig unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt bringt hat keinen müden Euro Gebühren verdient. Ich spiele wieder LOTRO und WOW bis WAR endlich ordentlich gepatched ist!


----------



## the Dragonfist (17. Oktober 2008)

tipp nicht tip.

und das spiel ist fertiger als wow oder hdro zum release waren. nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt musst du es nicht unverdient in den dreck ziehen.


----------



## Nerdavia (17. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Machts wie ich und schmeisst WAR von der Festplatte. Wer ein derartig unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt bringt hat keinen müden Euro Gebühren verdient. Ich spiele wieder LOTRO und WOW bis WAR endlich ordentlich gepatched ist!




Du hast den Schuss auch nicht gehört kann das sein....WAR und unfertig....du hast ja mal absolut keine Ahnung


----------



## Dornka (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

die großen daten bei einigen usern haben nichts mit vista zu tun denke ich. Es gibt ein addon das WAR nichtmehr alle chattexte abspeichert. Je nachdem wieviel ihr spielt und chattet kann diese datei recht groß werden soweit ich weiß. Das addon würde weiterhelfen diese datei klein zu halten. Das Addon heißt DontLogMeBro

Dornka


----------



## Calvato (17. Oktober 2008)

Erstens heisst es Tip und zweitens waren sowohl WOW als auch LOTRO beim Release weitaus lauffähiger, aber ihr Fanboys könnt ruhig weiterhin die Augen verschlossen halten, von irgenjemand muss ja EA sein Geld bekommen. Wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Morgen wacht ein Dummer auf, du mußt ihn nur finden! Ich war so ein Dummer und hab 39€ für den Schrott bezahlt und hoffe das es irgendwann mal spielbar ist. Bis dahin gebe ich mein Geld lieber Turbine oder Blizzard, wo ich kein bezahlender Beta-Tester bin.


----------



## Nerdavia (17. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Erstens heisst es Tip und zweitens waren sowohl WOW als auch LOTRO beim Release weitaus lauffähiger, aber ihr Fanboys könnt ruhig weiterhin die Augen verschlossen halten, von irgenjemand muss ja EA sein Geld bekommen. Wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Morgen wacht ein Dummer auf, du mußt ihn nur finden! Ich war so ein Dummer und hab 39€ für den Schrott bezahlt und hoffe das es irgendwann mal spielbar ist. Bis dahin gebe ich mein Geld lieber Turbine oder Blizzard, wo ich kein bezahlender Beta-Tester bin.




Da sieht man mal das du WoW auch nicht von Release an gespielt hast, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Dreck verzapfen......


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab WAR seit gestern nicht gespielt, kam eben von der Arbeit heim, der Patcher hat meine "data.myp" upgedatet und jetzt ist die Datei auf einmal bedeutend größer. Mein WAR-Ordner ist grade von 9.64gb auf 11.4 gewachsen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calvato (17. Oktober 2008)

Gut das du weisst, was ich von Anfang an gespielt habe,aber ich muss dich entäuschen- ich habe alle drei Spiele von Anfang an gespielt und WAR ist leider das Unfertigste davon. Aber spiel du ruhig weiter. Leute wie ihr macht es den Firmen leicht unfertigen Schrott auf den Markt zu werfen- warum sollten sie sich auch Mühe geben, wenn sie ihren Mist auch so los werden?


----------



## Nerdavia (17. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Gut das du weisst, was ich von Anfang an gespielt habe,aber ich muss dich entäuschen- ich habe alle drei Spiele von Anfang an gespielt und WAR ist leider das Unfertigste davon. Aber spiel du ruhig weiter. Leute wie ihr macht es den Firmen leicht unfertigen Schrott auf den Markt zu werfen- warum sollten sie sich auch Mühe geben, wenn sie ihren Mist auch so los werden?




Du kannst WoW nicht von Beginn an gezockt haben oder du bist so ein extremer kleiner Fanboy das du blind die Fehler übersehen hast.....


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Oktober 2008)

mit XP hab ich nur 11,5  gig


----------



## Solidar (17. Oktober 2008)

spammt nicht mein Thema zu -.-


Macht das per PM miteinander aus

Mfg


----------



## the Dragonfist (17. Oktober 2008)

tip ist die englische bzw. die alte deutsche schreibweise.  

ich bin bei weitem kein fanboy, ich liebe hdro (auch wenn nach jedem grossen patch [buch] gerne mal funktionierende sachen kaputt gefeatured werden) und wow ist auch ein sehr schönes spiel (aber nach über 2 jahren ist einfach schluss). 

aber da viele gerne vergessen das kein mmo "fertig" auf den markt kommt (keines wird jemals fertig sein), wird es wohl immer welche geben die heulen "mein 2 jahre altes spiel kann viel mehr als das neue". aber die gedult mit dem spiel zu leben (und zu wachsen) wie es ist, oder so lernfähig zu sein das man warten muss bis das spiel ein bissl älter und ausgereifter ist kann man wohl nicht erwarten.

ps: sorry für die offtopic diskussion, ich bin jetzt ruhig


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei wem wird der Ordner größer und bei wem nicht?
Man munkelt die alten Beta-Installs sind schuld. Installation von der CD macht die Probleme nicht, probier es jetzt selbst aus.

@ unfertiges Spiel: lol ^^


----------



## Calvato (17. Oktober 2008)

OK Orandur, ich geb dir Recht. Natürlich wachsen diese Art Spiele. Die Frage sit aber gestattet, ob sie von Anfang an nur Probleme machen oder ob sie einigermaße stabil laufen. WAR macht augenscheinlich mehr Probleme als Spaß, daher ist der Vergleich mit älteren Spielen statthaft, die Anfangs einfach besser liefen. Jedenfalls hatte ich weder mit WOW noch mit Lotro so viele Probs wie mit WAR. Beide liefen, bis auf Kinderkrankheiten, einfach runder. WAR hingegen ist in dem Vergleich keine Kinderkrankheit sonder die Pest.


----------



## murat007 (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wird die Datei wie gesagt nicht größer, und ich nutze Beta Client ..
Löschen der Datei half übrigens auch nichts gegen die Abstürze und CTD.

Edit. Bitte führt doch diese WAR-WOW Vergleiche woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich solche Probleme sonst mit keinem spiel hatte/habe ..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2008)

Oh bitte, die Server in WoW waren dauernd abgesoffen, die Schiffe sind verschwunden während man noch drauf war und alle sind im Meer ertrunken, die Patchzeiten wurden permanent verlängert und zum Trost gab es ständig Tage gutgeschrieben... Nostalgie ist was Doofes. Rückblickend betrachtet sieht alles nur noch halb so schlimm aus, wie es wirklich war.


----------



## deon172 (17. Oktober 2008)

soo...

um das thema mal wieder in die richtige richtung zu bringen, stelle ich nun mal ne neue theorie auf:

ich habe eben meine "grösse" nachgesehen: 18GB unter vista
da ich auf dem zweitrechner war auch laufen hab, auch dort: 18GB unter xp

liegt also nicht am system...

dann die idee! ich hab nen kumpel angerufen...

xp-rechner. ordner ist stolze 89gb gross

unsere idee ist simpel aber einleuchtend: ich habe nur 2 chars, die bis max t2 bisher gekommen sind.
er hat 3 chars, die jeweils schon im t4 unterwegs sind...

ich denke mal, unsere ordner "lernen" die jeweiligen zonen erst, wenn wir sie betreten...


soo... nu viel spass beim rechnen, wieviel "plattenplatz" ein r40rr80-char dann wohl braucht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss

deon


----------



## CyberTwin (17. Oktober 2008)

10,5GB bei win XP denke auch das der "fehler" ich nenn es mal so nur bei vista usern auftritt!

Gruß Tibuu


----------



## Blufl (17. Oktober 2008)

10,8 GB Ordner und 52 Megabyte ist die data.myp.
Denke nicht dass es an Vista liegt, ein Freund von mir hat unter XP ebenfalls ~40 GB (Wir nutzen beide XP)


----------



## Miamoto (17. Oktober 2008)

Meine Data.myp ist 50 mb groß. Wie gesagt, ich denke das es an Virenscannern liegt, die eventuell einen Schreibenden Zugriff auf die Platte verhindern. WAR vielleicht bei den Sicherheitstools als vertrauenswürdig zulassen. Aber mit dem blabla was hier kommt, ist ne anständige Analyse nicht möglich. Es liegt nicht am OS! IRGENDETWAS STIMMT NICHT MIT DER KOMPRESSION!

@ Calvato warum verspottest du uns? Meinerseits keine Abstürze, kein Ruckeln, alles bestens. Nebenbei macht die Spielewelt ein RPG aus (du weißt hoffentlich wofür das steht). Sry aber wow ist mir einfach zu brav, genauso wie hdro. WAR ist und bleibt mein Favorit, ne Schlacht 100 vs 100 wirst du dann wohl nie erleben, tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## Donnerig (17. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir  ist WAR 10 Gig groß, ganz normaler XP-User


----------



## nAzgulNorth (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Ordner ist 9,88 GB groß.

Ist bei euch die Datei schreibgeschützt oder nicht?


----------



## Solidar (17. Oktober 2008)

siehe mein Bild ganz am Anfang. Datei ist nicht schreibgeschützt


----------



## Xenrus (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Ordner is 9 GB groß, habe Vista und den Betaclient - Betaclient ausgeschlossen


----------



## nAzgulNorth (17. Oktober 2008)

Solidar schrieb:


> siehe mein Bild ganz am Anfang. Datei ist nicht schreibgeschützt




Meine ist schreibgeschützt!


----------



## ---Neo--- (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch mal nachgeguckt und hab tatsächlich 31,7 GB, naja mich störts net wenn der Ordner zu groß wird deinstallieren und neu installieren.

Ach ja, hab XP und das Spiel mit dem Beta Client installiert.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Oktober 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Hab auch mal nachgeguckt und hab tatsächlich 31,7 GB, naja mich störts net wenn der Ordner zu groß wird deinstallieren und neu installieren.
> 
> Ach ja, hab XP und das Spiel mit dem Beta Client installiert.


Reicht schon wenn du die Data.myp löschst und beim Patcher unten auf alle Daten überprüfen drückst, dann läd er die Datei mit 50 MB wieder hoch, so wie sie warscheinlich sein soll.


----------



## seb74 (17. Oktober 2008)

deon172 schrieb:


> soo...
> 
> um das thema mal wieder in die richtige richtung zu bringen, stelle ich nun mal ne neue theorie auf:
> 
> ...



Boah endlich mal wer, der hier wat konstruktives bringt. Hätten die Hälfte der Spinner, die hier irgendwie wild rumposten und wohl sonstwie nix besseres zu tun haben, auch nur ansatzweise die vorherigen Posts gelesen, dann hättet ihr :

a) bemerkt, dass es nicht an einem bestimmten Betriebssystem festzumachen ist

b) es weder mit dem Beta- noch mit dem DVD Client zusammenhängt

c) und NEIN!!!! Logs werden nicht im data.myp gespeichert, zumindestens nicht die logs, die man mit dem Addon blocken kann.

Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen.

Und das Problem wird auch nicht besser, wenn man hier GROSS SCHREIBT oder über sonstwelche MMORPGS diskutiert. Macht das bitte in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## frängisch (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich lach mich schon kaputt ey, wenn man hier zusammenzählt wieviele einfach nur ihr betriebssystem und die dateigröße angeben =)  Ihr seit meine helden der woche =)

Ich wollte mir ja Warhammer holen aber ich hab garnicht genug speicherplatz frei dafür....=) Eine frage wieviel steht denn auf der packung als speicherplatzbedarf ?


----------



## Miamoto (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebs auf. Aber danke Seb das du mir klar machst, dass ich mich gerade unter meinem Niveau bewegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Warhammer-Ordner ist gerade mal 11,8 GB groß... Wo habt ihr diese riesigen Zahlen her oO


----------



## Bartim (17. Oktober 2008)

Ca. 100 GB! bei einer 89 GB data.myp

Ich habe eine Mail an den Support geschrieben; das muss ein Fehler sein, denn so eine Menge Traffic ist seit der War-Installation nicht enstanden. Ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Oktober 2008)

Vista

*11,1 GB* (11.938.410.496 Bytes)

So gross ist der ganze WAR ordner. (mit dem ca.800 Mb Voice Pack.)Das ist auch schon drinne<<


----------



## Perkone (17. Oktober 2008)

Wird die angezeigte Menge an GB auch wirklich von der HD abgezweigt? Nicht, dass es nur ein Anzeigefehler ist.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (17. Oktober 2008)

Grad bei nem Kumpel nachgefragt der hat gestern seinen Ordner kopiert auf nen anderen Rechner und aufeinmal war die data.myp im alten Ordner heute 10gb groß. Irgendwas scheint da nicht richtig zu funzen. Meiner mit Vista is auch ganz normal 11,x GB groß.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Oktober 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wird die angezeigte Menge an GB auch wirklich von der HD abgezweigt? Nicht, dass es nur ein Anzeigefehler ist.



Es gibt da KEINE Anzeigefehler....
habe ich in über 7 jahren nicht erlebt..nicht mit XP nicht mit Vista...


----------



## Blah (17. Oktober 2008)

Data.myp ist ein Ausführungsprogramm, die ist bei mir 0kB gross.
Ich denke, erst wenn man spielt, zeigt es eine grösse an.

Hattet ihr beim anschauen der Data.myp das Spiel am laufen?


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Oktober 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Data.myp ist ein Ausführungsprogramm, die ist bei mir 0kB gross.
> Ich denke, erst wenn man spielt, zeigt es eine grösse an.
> 
> Hattet ihr beim anschauen der Data.myp das Spiel am laufen?



nö alles aus...gerade is Star Wars im TV^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartim (17. Oktober 2008)

*Anwort vom Kundenservice:*

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung zu Warhammer Online.
Wir haben bisher vereinzelte Berichte über diesen Fehler erhalten und untersuchen dies noch.
Derzeit ist die Lösung, die wir Ihnen hierzu anbieten können folgende.
_*Löschen Sie die Datei "data.myp" und starten Sei anschließend den WARpatcher. Setzen Sie den Haken bei "Alle Dateien prüfen" und lassen Sie die fehlende Datei nachpatchen.*_

Sollte das Problem erneut auftreten, zögern Sie nicht, sich bei uns zu melden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Gut das du weisst, was ich von Anfang an gespielt habe,aber ich muss dich entäuschen- ich habe alle drei Spiele von Anfang an gespielt und WAR ist leider das Unfertigste davon. Aber spiel du ruhig weiter. Leute wie ihr macht es den Firmen leicht unfertigen Schrott auf den Markt zu werfen- warum sollten sie sich auch Mühe geben, wenn sie ihren Mist auch so los werden?



Deine Posts sind so scheiße. Die stinken bis hier her. 

Du verzapfst den größten Quatsch den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Blind flamen und nun versuchen schlecht zu argumentieren und nicht mal Fakten auf den Tisch werfen. Du bist wie viele vor dir, ein schlechter EA/Mythic Flamer und solltest lieber deinen PC/Lappi auf den Schrott schmeißen und dich fern von solchen Dingen halten.

Danke und Tschüss.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (17. Oktober 2008)

Wahre Worte Aldaric87 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (17. Oktober 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Wahre Worte Aldaric87
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, nur beleidigender Mist. Konstruktive Kritik ist was anderes.


----------



## LoserOwner (17. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Erstens heisst es Tip und zweitens waren sowohl WOW als auch LOTRO beim Release weitaus lauffähiger, aber ihr Fanboys könnt ruhig weiterhin die Augen verschlossen halten, von irgenjemand muss ja EA sein Geld bekommen. Wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Morgen wacht ein Dummer auf, du mußt ihn nur finden! Ich war so ein Dummer und hab 39€ für den Schrott bezahlt und hoffe das es irgendwann mal spielbar ist. Bis dahin gebe ich mein Geld lieber Turbine oder Blizzard, wo ich kein bezahlender Beta-Tester bin.



Warhammer ist auch eines der unfertigsten MMOs die je released wurden. Fanboys werden das natürlich nicht einsehen wollen, aber überall in diesem Spiel spriessen die Bugs nur so hervor. Ich habe bisher nur ein unfertigeres MMO erlebt und das war Vanguard.

Übrigens der Bug mit der anwachsenden .myp Datei ist schon ewig bekannt. Glaub in der closed Beta hatten Leute Dateien bis zu 249 GB.

Wer davon betroffen ist muss diese Datei entweder immer wieder mal löschen oder legt sich ein paar Terabyte Platten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Oktober 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Nein, nur beleidigender Mist. Konstruktive Kritik ist was anderes.



Dann lies den zweiten Satz und denk über deinen Post nach. Konstruktive Kritik ist auch bei dir was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (18. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Warhammer ist auch eines der unfertigsten MMOs die je released wurden. Fanboys werden das natürlich nicht einsehen wollen, aber überall in diesem Spiel spriessen die Bugs nur so hervor. 4


Interessiert mich jetzt echt... Zähl mal welche auf! o.O

Zum Topic: Windows vista Home, 32 Bit, Ordnergrösse normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (18. Oktober 2008)

lol, ich habe Vista und bei mir zeigt er im WAR verzeichniss genau 12,00GB an und meine data.myp hat 52,3 mb XD


----------



## Delphia (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Vista und mein War Ordner ist 12,3 Gb gross und die data.myp ist 738 Mb gross.

MfG Delphia


----------



## Telokat (18. Oktober 2008)

Vista Home 32 bit, Open Beta Client, Dateigröße Normal


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Gut das du weisst, was ich von Anfang an gespielt habe,aber ich muss dich entäuschen- ich habe alle drei Spiele von Anfang an gespielt und WAR ist leider das Unfertigste davon. Aber spiel du ruhig weiter. Leute wie ihr macht es den Firmen leicht unfertigen Schrott auf den Markt zu werfen- warum sollten sie sich auch Mühe geben, wenn sie ihren Mist auch so los werden?



omg!?>WAR< hatte einen super start.
Habe keine grossen fehler endecken können...

Wohl zuviel AOC gezockt..Im falschen forum was?^^
All das was du da schreibst passt auf AOC....ja ja und Hellgate London^^
Die beiden games waren die härte..in all den jahren wo ich zocke..habe ich noch nie sone bug-orgie gehabt...

Da gegen is WAR Final hoch 3000
Selbst wenn man es mit den anfängen von WOW vergleicht.(Ich war dabei^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ich war/bin kein FanBoy ich habe es gekauft nur aus spass.
Und zocke es halt jetzt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, jegliche Diskussion ist hier zwecklos, wenn die Tatsachen sowieso ignoriert werden. WAR hatte den stabilsten Start, den ein MMO jemals gesehen hat und wer das leugnet, der hat anscheinend die Starts von Spielen wie Vanguard, AoC und WoW (JA, AUCH WoW!) vergessen! Ich weiß nicht, in welchem Paralleluniversum hier manche WoW gezockt haben, aber ich konnte zum Launch erst gar keinen Account erstellen, weil die dafür vorgesehene Website dauerhaft platt war, die Server hatten ständig Probleme, Schiffe sind während der Fahrt einfach verschwunden etc etc hab ich alles schon aufgezählt, aber nööö, war ja alles perfekt und WAR ist ja sowas von unfertig und kaputt. Bah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Dieser ganze Käse von wegen Datei löschen, Patcher laufen lassen, neu runterladen usw ist ja ganz nett, aber es muss doch eine dauerhafte Lösung zu diesem Problem geben! Ich hab keine Lust, jetzt einmal wöchentlich die Mutierte Datei runterzuschmeißen und die komplette Dateiprüfung über mich ergehen zu lassen, nur weil das blöde File wächst wie verrückt!


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Oktober 2008)

nur weil das blöde File wächst wie verrückt!<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Moment mal...AH!!Es ist ein DIGIMON!!!! (oh ja das weiss ich genau!!!)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Oktober 2008)

Da wird sich der Support aber freuen, wenn ich denen schreibe, "Hilfe, mein WAR digitiert!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitofdead (18. Oktober 2008)

äähhhhhm 

ja das ist natürlich der logischte Grund dafür.

Mein Tipp runterklatschen neu drauf machen


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

Also meine data.myp teilt das Schicksal meiner grünen Mitbewohner: Die wächst und gedeiht ... nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaffe 3,6GB...liegts am XP? Liegts an meiner Angewohnheit, viel zu brüllen und zu fluchen? Daran, daß ich viel Salat esse? (Würde jemand jeden Tag vor meinen Augen Menschen futtern wär ich auch ein wenig irritiert...).

Mal den support von GOA anschreiben und beschweren, warum meine data.myp NICHT wachsen will...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also meine data.myp teilt das Schicksal meiner grünen Mitbewohner: Die wächst und gedeiht ... nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Streichel' sie mal ganz zärtlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. Oktober 2008)

Roman, nur weil du das in von mir aus deinen 7 Jahre nicht erlebt hast, spricht es unumgänglich dagegen, dass sowas möglich ist was?


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na ja, jegliche Diskussion ist hier zwecklos, wenn die Tatsachen sowieso ignoriert werden. WAR hatte den stabilsten Start, den ein MMO jemals gesehen hat und wer das leugnet, der hat anscheinend die Starts von Spielen wie Vanguard, AoC und WoW (JA, AUCH WoW!) vergessen! Ich weiß nicht, in welchem Paralleluniversum hier manche WoW gezockt haben, aber ich konnte zum Launch erst gar keinen Account erstellen, weil die dafür vorgesehene Website dauerhaft platt war, die Server hatten ständig Probleme, Schiffe sind während der Fahrt einfach verschwunden etc etc hab ich alles schon aufgezählt, aber nööö, war ja alles perfekt und WAR ist ja sowas von unfertig und kaputt. Bah!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß es noch als ob es gestern war, Acc um 22:32 Uhr erstellt und danach natürlich ne 3500er Warteschlange auf Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (18. Oktober 2008)

Gestern hatte ich noch 9,55GB so in der drehe. Nun aufeinmal habe ich
11,55GB nach dem ich bissl gezockt habe. Ich glaube die Theorie das des
Spiel dazu lernt oder so is garnet so falsch. Aber ist scheisse wenn die irgendwann
100GB annimmt. GLaube nicht das des so beabsichtigt war...


----------



## Farodien (18. Oktober 2008)

Vista 64bit, 11,9GB und Data mit 50,2 MB ,bei mir ist die art.myp mit 3,6 GB an größten. Muss später mal die anderen Rechner checken.


----------



## Chirogue (18. Oktober 2008)

XP= 18,6 GB


----------



## Kannto (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

also ich habe mit Vista auch nur 11,3 GB


----------



## Karup (18. Oktober 2008)

WinXP 32Bit SP2
Beta Client

data.myp = 60 GB


----------



## ramsleier (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab Vista und hab nur 11,7 GB im Verzeichnis


----------



## BloodyLove (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab XP und bin trotzdem bei knapp 55 GB


----------



## Iodun (18. Oktober 2008)

mit vista homo edition 10,9 gb


----------



## HugoBoss24 (18. Oktober 2008)

vista ultimate. bei mir hat der ordner nur 9,96 GB größe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorobo (18. Oktober 2008)

Vista 64Bit Ultimate 12.4 GB

Cheers
D


----------



## Carimba (18. Oktober 2008)

Vista Buisness 32bit
12,3GB ink. paar addons


----------



## Miryam (18. Oktober 2008)

Allso ich hab auch Vista...mein Warhammerverzeichnis is 12.5gb groß und die besagte datei nur 50mb o_O


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Warhammer ist auch eines der unfertigsten MMOs die je released wurden. Fanboys werden das natürlich nicht einsehen wollen, aber überall in diesem Spiel spriessen die Bugs nur so hervor. Ich habe bisher nur ein unfertigeres MMO erlebt und das war Vanguard.



Neidisch auf WAR oder andere MMOs?

Oder nur ein bisschen sauer das "dein" Spiel AoC so ein Mist ist und alle Welt darauf "rumhackt"?

Oder einfach nur hier um ein bisschen zu flamen und um es den "gemeinen AOC-Bashern" zu zeigen?

Btw. wenn du AoC gespielt hast und trotzdem solche Behauptungen aufstellst kann dir wirklich keiner mehr helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und du beschwerst dich das die Leute ins AoC Forum nur zum flammen kommen...ts,ts,ts...


----------



## Yondaime (18. Oktober 2008)

meine is nur 51.6mb gross ka obs daran liegt das ich die ami version zocke


----------



## Tygorak (18. Oktober 2008)

es interessiert doch gar keinen mehr wie groß wessen ordner unter welcher windows version ist.. niemand kommt weiter wenn ihr weitere 3 seiten eure werte postet.. mitlesen ftw.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (18. Oktober 2008)

alu9card schrieb:


> hab xp und bei mir isses 9,5GB gross :S
> 
> na ja doch schnurz
> 
> ...



habe xp und 18,5 GB!


----------



## sljnx (18. Oktober 2008)

vista32 ---> 11.7GB


----------



## seb74 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon 3 mal in diesem Thread einen Link zu einem Programm gepostet, womit ihr eure data.myp einsehen könntet. Denn es wäre ja mal interessant, was genau dort so groß ist (kann man schön einsehen die Größe).

Aber anscheinend lesen die Leute hier nicht wirklich die Posts und sind auch nicht wirklich daran interessiert was genau da nun vorgeht.

Ich hätte es ja schon selber gemacht, nur leider bin ich einer der Glücklichen, dessen Datei immer noch schön klein ist.

Ansonsten wünsch ich euch nun viel Spass dabei weiter eure mittlerweile unnützen Zahlen zu posten. Ich wette, dass 3 Seiten später wieder irgendso ein Honk ne Theorie austellt, dass die logs daran Schuld sein könnten.

Ich verabschiede mich nun aus diesem Fred und werde ihn nur noch der eigenen Belustigung halber verfolgen. Alles andere wäre nur noch Verschwendung von Bandbreite.


----------



## Itamu (18. Oktober 2008)

Transformers Light! ^^ 9,89 Gig groß der Ordner


----------



## XLarge TeaM (18. Oktober 2008)

11 GB bei XP Prof.


----------



## Tankrusher (18. Oktober 2008)

deon172 schrieb:


> soo...
> 
> um das thema mal wieder in die richtige richtung zu bringen, stelle ich nun mal ne neue theorie auf:
> 
> ...




Also mein Char is 30 und bin im Tier 4 unterwegs, habe auch noch andere Chars die sind aber noch nich so hoch.
Ich war auch schon im jeden Tier 4.meine Datei is 54MB groß.
Das kann es also auch nicht sein.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (18. Oktober 2008)

mhh nur eine theorie (vllt auch shcon erwähnt nicht alles gelesen):
Ich habe das add on mob health und mein ordner ist rund 40 gb groß. Soweit ich mich erinnere speichert das add on alle gesammelten werte. Vllt produziert das soviel müll, das die platte vollgemüllt wird.


----------



## DragonDNS (18. Oktober 2008)

So, da sich bisher keiner mehr die Datei angeguckt hat und meine innerhalb von zwei Tagen die doppelte Größe angenommen hat, habe ich mich durch gerungen das Progrämmchen runterzuladen um zu gucken was drin ist. Und oha, anscheinend sind es keine Logs.
Ich hab testweise mal 20 Dateien willkürlich extrahiert und werde hier mal zwei hier rein schmeissen:

Datei 1 Name: "47B901F547B901F547B901F547B901F5_398F031361AA8C8A.txt"

[codebox]0	[EMPTY SLOT - No need to translate this line]
1	Renee Akins-Knudson
2	Marty Brown
3	David Casteel
4	Amy Cummings
5	Chris DeRamus
6	Matt Doetsch-Kidder
7	Timothy Eberts
8	Brendan Elliott
9	Anthony Feldmesser
10	Ken Foster
11	Baris Harrison
12	Darrin Hyrup
13	Mark James Jr
14	Brian Johnson
15	Jason Krieger
16	Matthew Kurz
17	Marc Lewis
18	Michael Littlejohn
19	Andrew Mann
20	Daniel Parsons
21	Scott Stricklin
22	Alisa Thomson
23	Mitchell Tuckness
24	Christopher Weakley
25	John Weatherley
26	Jonathan Weisman
27	Cat Weismann
28	Raymond Wenderlich[/codebox]

Datei 2 Name: "94111161941111619411116194111161_B4215A15E5AFEE4F"

[codebox]0	[EMPTY SLOT]
1	Felde^M
2	Château de Felde
3	Caverne^f
4	Carrière de Pierre Morte^f
5	Cavernes de Suskarg^pf
6	Le Puits des trolls^M
7	Ferme contaminée^F
8	Portail en construction^m
9	Caverne gelée^f
10	Nids de Grands aigles^pm
11	Trovolek
12	Trovolek
13	Les Trolls de la Pierre corrompue
14	Creux des frissons^m
15	Fossoyeur^m
16	Noir-Rameau le Trou^M
17	Fourré du Bois de la Peste^m
18	Tombeaux pestiférés^pm
19	Bienvenue au Pays des trolls
20	La Fin du Tueur^F
21	Contagion de Lursa^f
22	Trolls pestiférés^pm
23	Tanière de Gront^f
24	Trollhaugen
25	Clairière de Lissariel^f
26	Chasseurs des marais^pm
27	L’Avant-poste du Griffon^M
28	Mine de Fond-Roc^f
29	Autel de la Peste^m
30	L’Enclos^M
31	Suskarg
32	Gueule de Flot de glace^f
33	Vent pestiféré^m[/codebox]

Anscheinend sind das Bezeichnungen, das erstere von den Credits, das zweitere... ehm, ja, was französisches halt. Die Dateinamen mit den unendlich wirren Bezeichnungen und der Aufbau der Dateien ist überall gleich, bei mir volle 8 GB lang. Es gibt auch Kopien der Dateien untereinander wo der erste Block (im Dateinamen bis zum Unterstrich) gleich ist, aber der letzte total anders ist.

Komisch, komisch.


----------



## Acksu (18. Oktober 2008)

Hossa All!

Ich weiss ja nicht obs schon mal gepostet wurde. Aber alle die es nervt so ein großes Warhammer Verzeichnis zu haben hätte ich hier nen Tipp:

1.) Geh in dein Warhammerverzeichnis
2.) Lösche 2 Datein - nämlich "mtf.myp" und "data.myp"
3.) Neustart - muss aber nicht wirklich :-)
4.) "patch.exe" starten und auf "Alle Verzeichnise durchsuchen" klicken
5.) warten :-)

6.) keine Probleme mehr.

Das Hauptproblem liegt an diesen 3 Dingen. Jeder der die Beta zoggt und den Patch zu lange offen hat und nicht direkt auf Spielen klickt, bekommt
früher oder später Platzmangel auf seiner HDD. Die data.myp wird durch die patcher.exe zugemüllt. 

Mit diesen oben genannten Dingen lädt das Game eine neue Version des Patchers und somit haben die Beta zogger keinen Müll mehr. 

Ich hatte selber das Problem - gestern den Patcher 30 mins offen gehabt und plötzlich waren 50gb futsch ^^.
Seitdem update habe ich keine Müllmänner mehr ^^.

LG - /bow
Acksu

P.S Bitte um Feedback obs geklappt hatte.


----------



## Shadow80 (18. Oktober 2008)

Auch Vista x64 und nur knapp 12GB der kompplette Client


----------



## Arlox93 (18. Oktober 2008)

an Vista kann es net liegen wäre ja dumm 
und mansche leute wie ich zb können kein XP mehr benutzen weil um so bessere Sachen (Grafikarte,Mainboard,Prozessor etc.) rein kommen un so schwere is es die unter XP zum laufen zu bekommen deswegen nehmen fast alle "abnormal pcbesitzer" vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Oktober 2008)

Der letzte Teil ist ja mal totaler Schrott @Arlox93. Das einzige was XP 32Bit nicht kann ist 4 GB Ram oder mehr zu adressieren, aber sonst kannst du absolut alles und XP verwenden...


----------



## Fireleaf (18. Oktober 2008)

Rofl Vista 32 Bit (tut nichts zur sache).
gerade geguckt vorm spielen. 9,**GB...

Starte Patcher, lief durch. aufeinmal merk ich wie das system langsamer wurde...

aufeinma war die datei bei 50GB oO

das is net mehr normal


----------



## Sikes (21. Oktober 2008)

Ok Leute, ich hab so ziemlich SICHER die Lösung für das allgemeine Problem.

Da meine CPU-Leistung eigentlich ganz gut ist und ich stets versuche etwas zu verbessern, habe ich nach einer Anleitung geschaut, mit welcher ich die Einstellungen für WAR verbessern könne (für NVidia). Habe das eingestellt und ingame auch nch alles auf optimal und supertoll etc gestellt. Jetzt ist mir ein Regler aufgefallen unten Rechts unter Einstellungen -> Grafiklestungen (anpassen) ->Grafikkarte. Dort unter Texturzwischenspeicher kann man den Regler verschieben zu Standart (Spechert Texturen über die Graka (Visueller Arbeitspeicher!! also NICHT die 256, 512 MB von der Graka, sondern auf die Festplatte) oder Maximal (Speichert so gut wie alles was ihr seht und betretet in WAR, kann zur VERLANGSAMUNG des Spiels führen.) Ich habe den Regler nur wenig Richtung "maximal" gestellt, eingeloggt, ein wenig in der Gegen rumgelaufen und wieder raus. Ordner war 2GB grösser... Also auf STANDART setzen. 

Ist eine Theorie, da noch nicht von jemandem anderen bestätigt. 

Greetz

Edit: Ich weiss nicht ob wer schon eine Lösung dafür hatte, falls doch... sry für den Thread hervorkramen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (21. Oktober 2008)

So hab ichs gemacht: 
DATA.myp gelöscht, eingeloggt mit "alle dateien überprüfen" angehakt ... er saugt dann die data.myp datei neu (47mb) und dann könnt ihr gleich wieder loslegen


----------



## Agyros (21. Oktober 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> Ok Leute, ich hab so ziemlich SICHER die Lösung für das allgemeine Problem.
> ) Ich habe den Regler nur wenig Richtung "maximal" gestellt, eingeloggt, ein wenig in der Gegen rumgelaufen und wieder raus. Ordner war 2GB grösser... Also auf STANDART setzen.
> 
> Ist eine Theorie, da noch nicht von jemandem anderen bestätigt.
> ...



Also ich hab den auf Maximum stehen und mein Ordner ist auch nur ca 11.5 GB gross. XP Pro x64


----------



## Kawock (21. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Und Vista ist kein Dreck es ist nur schlecht programmiert, wenn man sich den Ressourcenaufwand ansieht was es als mindestvorrausetzung braucht, den selben effekt schafft Linux mit XP vorrausetzungen und ist fast noch sicherer.



Da hast du Recht.

Und zu den restlichen Vista rumhackern: Vista ist gut, das die ganze Hardware darauf nicht läuft liegt nicht an MS, sondern an den Hardwareherstellern, die hatten lange genug Zeit Ihre Sachen dafür umzustellen!

Ende, so und nun zur Arbeit! Baba


----------



## Akumab (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasbe herausgefunden, dass wenn man bei mir (NB und PC) den Patcher laufen lässt ohne auf "Starten" zu klicken,
die Datei ins unendliche wächst, bis die Platte voll ist.
Könnte das mal jemand zwecks Reproduzierbarkeit probieren?

Grüße,
Aku


----------



## Tiegars (24. Oktober 2008)

Akumab schrieb:


> Ich hasbe herausgefunden, dass wenn man bei mir (NB und PC) den Patcher laufen lässt ohne auf "Starten" zu klicken,
> die Datei ins unendliche wächst, bis die Platte voll ist.
> Könnte das mal jemand zwecks Reproduzierbarkeit probieren?
> 
> ...


Einfach meine Lösung durchführen dann hast ruhe.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...71604&st=60

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lupidu (24. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Einfach meine Lösung durchführen dann hast ruhe.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...71604&st=60
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ich denke, dass die Leute Langsam wissen was das Problem ist, Tiegars, und wie man das Ergebnis davon wieder in den Normalzustand bringt.

Jedoch geht es mittlerweilen mehr um den Urspung des Problems, da es keine Lösung ist immer wieder ne Datei zu löschen, sondern den Grund für das Vergrößern zu finden.

und zum Thema

Vista 32Bit, keine Probleme.

Ich meine aber das Problem wäre schon mal geklärt worden, es haben doch nur die Leute das Problem, die noch den alten Beta Client nutzen oder täusch ich mich da, mit dem OS hat es wohl nix zu tun.
Will grad keine 11 Seiten durchwälzen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. Oktober 2008)

Gestern plötzlich nachricht bekommen War kann nicht gestratet werden keinen speicher mehr!

Also mit großen augen im ordner mal nachgeschaud und er war etwas über 25gb groß !

Man sollte doch hin und wieder einfach mal nach schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (24. Oktober 2008)

Lupidu schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Leute Langsam wissen was das Problem ist, Tiegars, und wie man das Ergebnis davon wieder in den Normalzustand bringt.
> 
> Jedoch geht es mittlerweilen mehr um den Urspung des Problems, da es keine Lösung ist immer wieder ne Datei zu löschen, sondern den Grund für das Vergrößern zu finden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Betaclient und hatte das Problem. Aber seit ich es neu runtergeladen habe die Datei data.myp habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Werde es aber beobachten ob es nochmals auftritt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Akumab (24. Oktober 2008)

könnte das bitte mal wer ausprobieren und den Patcher laufen lassen ohne auf "Spielen" zu gehen?
Und natürlich vorher/nacher gucken, zwecks Größe der Data.myp.
Wenn es am Patcher liegt wäre das doch schonmal ein Fortschritt, das zu wissen!
Darauf kommt es mir an und nicht ob und wie man die Datei löscht usw, das mache ich andauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (24. Oktober 2008)

Intensity schrieb:


> ebenfalls.



/signed

hat vlt. wirklich was damit zu tun dass manche noch den BETA Client nutzen?!


----------



## Carthos (24. Oktober 2008)

Solidar schrieb:


> Also ich hab nun von einem Gildenkollegen gehört das seine data.myp 52MB !   nur groß ist



So sieht es auch bei mir aus. Nur 52 MB, keine Ahnung wie die anderen zu ihren riesigen Zahlen kommen.


----------



## Synefiere (24. Oktober 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> hat vlt. wirklich was damit zu tun dass manche noch den BETA Client nutzen?!



es gibt keinen "beta client" ... wenn du online spielst haben alle den selben client, da er ja auch jedesmal gepatcht wird, wenn neuer content kommt ... oO ...

btw: 140gb ...

im moment habe ich nur 1 idee: Die Datei löschen und durch den client neu laden ... dann in nen anderes verzeichnis kopieren und bei Bedarf ersetzten, dann spart man sich wenigstens den File Check


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Oktober 2008)

Synefiere schrieb:


> es gibt keinen "beta client" ... wenn du online spielst haben alle den selben client, da er ja auch jedesmal gepatcht wird, wenn neuer content kommt ... oO ...


Doch, es ist ein unterschied ob du von der CD installierst oder ob du dir den Betaclient runterlädst, die Leute mit dem Betaclient müssen sich zb nicht die ganzen Introvideos antun, die kommen gleich zum Auswahlbildschirm des Charakters.


----------



## smo (28. Oktober 2008)

meine war 120GB groß und da hab ich einfach ma das Hilfeformular auf der war-europe.com seite missbraucht. Hier die Antwort:


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an den Warhammer Online Kundendienst.

Es gibt derzeit einen bekannten Fehler, dass die Datei data.myp sich unverhältnismäßig stark vergrößert.
An einer Lösung für die Ursache dessen wird bereits gearbeitet.
Um das Problem derzeit zu beheben, löschen Sie bitte die Datei data.myp und lassen Sie sie anschließend über den Warpatcher wieder herstellen. Altivieren Sie hierzu die Option "Alle Dateien prüfen" im Patcher.

Bitte zögern Sie nicht, uns erneut über das Ticketsystem zu kontaktieren, sollten Sie unsere Hilfe benötigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online


----------



## Shaoruij (30. Oktober 2008)

Da wird ein Problem angesprochen und nach Hilfe gefragt und mit Ausnahme von den paar vernüftigen und wirklich hilfreichen Antworten die das Problem im endeffekt auch lösen ( an dieser Stelle danke an die Leute ! ) gibts hier 10 Seiten voll mit überflüssigem Rumgelaber was besser ist, Vista oder XP...

Ihr Seid alle super toll! Es ist unglaublich wie gut ihr mit eurem XP/Vista zurechtkommt! Nur würde man hier gerne über das angesprochene Problem lesen und nicht über euren Sche*ss!

// Ja ich weiss, mein Beitrag gehört auch nicht hierrein, sorry, bleibt ein Einzelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (30. Oktober 2008)

smo schrieb:


> meine war 120GB groß und da hab ich einfach ma das Hilfeformular auf der war-europe.com seite missbraucht. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> ...



"Das Problem ist uns bekannt..." Na, wer hat den Satz schonma gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Zauma (30. Oktober 2008)

Also hier auch Beta-Client (der in der Beta ohne Probleme gelaufen und nicht gewachsen ist), WinXP SP3 und data.myp bei 7 GB.

Und zur Diskussion, ob das Spiel fertig ist oder nicht. Also solch einen Fehler hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen Spiel, deswegen würde ich mich auch der Meinung anschließen, daß hier schlecht programmiert wurde. Serverseitige Fehler okay, können vorkommen. Aber hier ist der Client defekt und zwar heftig.


----------



## Kid Panda (2. November 2008)

Oha, wo ich gerade schaue...

Meins ist 50,5mb groß xD


Bughammer Online ftw !


----------



## Klaviaer (9. November 2008)

Seit dem 1 November aufgehört, aber den Tumor grade erst entdeckt. 90GB... heute wären es beim weiterspielen wohl schon 200 GB. Dann hätte sogarm eine spezielle Spiele Festplatte 300 GB mich rausgeworfen wegen Hard Drive Error...

LÖSCHEN...

P.S.

Der erste Computertumor... wird langsam menschlich.


----------



## xaxoon (9. November 2008)

mein gesamtes WAR verzeichnis hat 10.2GB.
vista home premium 64bit


----------



## soefsn (12. November 2008)

Zauma schrieb:


> Also hier auch Beta-Client (der in der Beta ohne Probleme gelaufen und nicht gewachsen ist), WinXP SP3 und data.myp bei 7 GB.
> 
> Und zur Diskussion, ob das Spiel fertig ist oder nicht. Also solch einen Fehler hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen Spiel, deswegen würde ich mich auch der Meinung anschließen, daß hier schlecht programmiert wurde. Serverseitige Fehler okay, können vorkommen. Aber hier ist der Client defekt und zwar heftig.



Ok habe das Problem bisher so auch nicht gehabt. Heute habe ich nach dem Ausloggen gesehen das mein Verzeichniss auf 39 GB gewachsen ist. Data.myp gelöscht und neu geladen. Also alle nach dme Patch 1.0.4b mal prüfen ob noch alles normal ist nach dem Ausloggen.


----------



## Cab94 (12. November 2008)

meins brauch gute 11 gb


----------



## mirror-egg (12. November 2008)

Gesamt: knapp 11 gb
data: 55 mb (irgendwie ziemlich klein)

Ich hab Vista


----------



## Ohties (12. November 2008)

ich spar es mir zum 371en mal aufzuschreiben welches os ich habe und wie groß der ordner, bzw. die datei ist.
offensichtlich gibt es da keinen zusammenhang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe die vermutung, dass teile der datei vom client partiell kopiert und einfach angehängt werden. der patcher kann vermutlich ausgeschlossen werden, denn ein kumpel von mir hat auch das problem, dass data.myp mordsmäßig aufgeblasen ist (irgendwas um 80gb). er sitzt aber hinter einer isdn-leitung und kann das daher niemals gedownloaded haben (zumal er nicht mal ne flatrate hat).


----------



## Fireleaf (12. November 2008)

Wenn der Patcher zulange offenbleibt, aufjedenfall beim BetaClient, dann bläht sich diese Datei so auf,
da sinnlos daten vom Patcher wiederholt geschrieben werden.
Einfach data.myp und noch eine Datei löschen oder neu Runterladen!

Gabs hier im thread schonmal eine antwort drauf. Soviele seiten sinds ja nun auch nicht


----------

